
  This Mobile Payments Company May Self Destruct In 15 Minutes  - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/11/this-mobile-payments-company-may-self-destruct-in-15-minutes/
======
ovi256
If their slogan "What you need, When you need it" seems familiar to anybody,
it's because is lifted straight from domain-parking pages.

------
pg
I feel sure I've read this before and yet it's dated July 11...

~~~
pwim
Here's a post from a couple of months ago on it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1317004>

~~~
pg
Interesting phenomenon. What I remembered was not reading the TC article, but
thinking the things it said.

------
stcredzero
I don't get it. How is this any more convenient than a wire transfer or
PayPal, just because it involves your cell phone?

~~~
ramchip
I think the point is that you use it "on the go" (as written on the banner),
not on the internet.

Here in Tokyo you can already pay stuff with the cellphone, although it's not
hugely popular (people are used to cash here, not credit cards). I could even
take the train by sliding my cellphone at the wicket instead of buying tickets
or charging a magnetic card. It's certainly more convenient than paypal ;)

~~~
stcredzero
Actually, I was thinking along exactly these lines. For the original purpose
of getting transfers of cash from her parents, there would have to be
integration with other devices/parts of the infrastructure, working with your
cellphones. Absent that, it wouldn't be any more convenient than PayPal.

